# Horses acting up or dangerous rides?



## Lauren198 (26 February 2019)

Hi,
Iâ€™m after a bit of advice regarding riding school horses. Iâ€™ve been riding for just over a year and Iâ€™m that year Iâ€™ve had three falls and an uncountable number of horses bucking, bolting etc. Most recently Iâ€™ve been riding a horse who has tried to throw me 3 times in he space of two hours of riding, as well as pulling the same on other riders when Iâ€™m not on her. Iâ€™m not claiming to be a world class rider neither do I consider myself to be completely incapable of managing a horse but itâ€™s knocking my confidence quite a bit as Im worries Iâ€™m going to actually come off very soon. Iâ€™ve been reassured itâ€™s just the changing from winter to spring but just how much acting up is attributable to changing seasons? Perhaps Iâ€™ve just had my confidence shaken and need to pull up my socks and get on with it


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 February 2019)

I'm only a novice rider, after about six years; in my opinion a riding school should fit the horse and rider so as the rider feels relatively safe (especially at first) in order to build confidence, and increase the challenge gradually both by giving the rider a more difficult horse and by increasing the difficulty of exercises. But always keeping the conditions as safe as possible.

Sticking a novice rider on a difficult horse is just provoking a fall, with the risk of an injury.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (26 February 2019)

I think you need to try a different riding school. Check the BHS website for riding schools near you and their assessment status.


----------



## Lauren198 (26 February 2019)

I use to be much more confident than I am now, but itâ€™s  been happening so much as of late I find my self craving to get back on the little kick along 2 speed ponies I started on a year ago just to have a bit of reassurance that Iâ€™m not going to end up over their heads ten minutes in. Frustrating as about 5 months ago I had been doing a few jumps on relatively speedy but reliable ponies and now have reverted to looking at a cross pole with horror that my horse is going to go mental on the bend before the jump ( or at any point of the lesson really they donâ€™t seem to picky about where they ty to dismount ne)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 February 2019)

Find a different RS with better mannered horses and instructors who will not put you on horses that deliberately try to get you off.  TBH the horses are probably in pain, as horses are usually very accommodating.


----------



## JFTDWS (26 February 2019)

That sounds appalling - I would definitely suggest finding another RS, one which is BHS registered.  There is no reason for horses to be bucking with novice riders at an RS - they're either temperamentally unsuitable for their job, or there is a physical / management issue which the RS should resolve before using those horses.  A change in seasons is definitely not a justification for that sort of behaviour.


----------



## Lauren198 (26 February 2019)

Thanks all for your advice, will look into what else is available to me and in the mean time think Iâ€™ll stick to some kick alongs untiL I get sorted elsewhere , disapponting to be regressing on my progress but prefer to be safe in this case


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 February 2019)

It won't be regressing, you will still be able to refine your skills.


----------



## millikins (26 February 2019)

Lauren198 said:



			Thanks all for your advice, will look into what else is available to me and in the mean time think Iâ€™ll stick to some kick alongs untiL I get sorted elsewhere , disapponting to be regressing on my progress but prefer to be safe in this case
		
Click to expand...

Agree with PAS, don't think of it as regressing, everyone has a confidence blip from time to time. You might be pleasantly surprised if your increased skills get a better tune out of those "kick a long" ponies now.


----------



## Winters100 (27 February 2019)

It is not the horses changing from winter to spring - it is a horse not suitable for your ability / confidence level.  It is true that some horses play up at this time of year, and in this case I would say that they are not suitable for a novice rider.  Riding is supposed to be a fun hobby - and if you are worried about being thrown off it isn't much fun! Look around at other riding schools, visit them and explain that you are looking for calm horses to build confidence - any good riding school should have this type.  I can categorically tell you that the changes of the season do not mean that all horses will play up - my 14 year old schoolmistress just had a week off and when I got on her today she was calm and exactly the same as she always is, even with eating a lot of hard food (including oats) as she is not a good do-er.  When you find the right place that has reliable and well schooled horses you will enjoy it so much more - and your riding will improve as you will be able to think about what you are doing, rather than worrying about what the horse is going to do!


----------



## oldie48 (4 March 2019)

I don't think that any riding school horse should buck or bolt, if they do they are not suitable for a riding school. Sadly I don't think "kick alongs" help much in improving riding, they are great confidence givers for beginners but it's really difficult to improve your aids and position if you are having to kick with every stride to keep them going. I'd look for another RS, honestly you shouldn't be falling off that does nothing for anyone's confidence but you may have to look around for somewhere that has reasonably well schooled but safe horses. if you let people know whereabouts you are in the country, you may get some suggestions. Good luck in finding somewhere better!


----------



## BOWS28 (5 March 2019)

The most concerning thing is, BHS riding schools can still be just as bad. One, very close to home, is fully BHS registered. The instructor isnt qualified and has no skill to even try to cover the fact and the horses are either lame or just plain naughty!! Id go off recommendations if i were you! Post on your local horsey facebook page!


----------



## hurricane124 (8 March 2019)

I've been in a very similar situation and didn't listen to my doubts. 
I'm now recovering from a broken pelvis as a result. 
Your health and your confidence isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Teajack (9 March 2019)

BOWS28 said:



			The most concerning thing is, BHS riding schools can still be just as bad. One, very close to home, is fully BHS registered. The instructor isnt qualified and has no skill to even try to cover the fact and the horses are either lame or just plain naughty!! Id go off recommendations if i were you! Post on your local horsey facebook page! 

Click to expand...

This.  BHS approved is sadly no guarantee of suitable horses or adequate instruction, having been to an establishment providing neither.


----------



## Rumtytum (9 March 2019)

I've been in a similar situation to you. I stuck with it even though I started to dread lessons, ended up with a bruised kidney, a broken rib and (by far the worst) I almost lost my nerve .  You will progress with confidence at a proper riding school!  I've been lucky finding one and am happy now.


----------



## merlin84 (9 April 2019)

Completely unacceptable. I got off a horse that was bucking at my riding school. I had a different instructor to usual as mine was off sick and she made me feel hopeless for not staying on and showing him who was boss. Then got a more experienced rider to canter him in circles round the school to tire him out. 

To be honest, I donâ€™t pay huge amounts of money to ride bad-mannered horses (he may well have been in pain of course) and, though a novice, usually ride a range from cobs, ISH to arabs who all have their quirks and ability to try it on but I expect a basic level of safety ie not repeated bucking


----------



## LaurenBay (10 April 2019)

different riding school ASAP. this one sounds like it doesn't have suitable Horses for people to learn on.

RS Horses should be sensible, bombproof and forgiving. They should 100% not be trying to get their riders off. Move school before your confidence is gone for good and you end up in hospital.


----------

